# landscape



## sharagim1 (May 12, 2011)

canon 7d with 70-200,2.8 ll


----------



## bvukich (May 12, 2011)

Wow.

The color and saturation are amazing. Is that straight from the camera? Or worked on a bit?


----------



## sharagim1 (May 12, 2011)

bvukich said:


> Wow.
> 
> The color and saturation are amazing. Is that straight from the camera? Or worked on a bit?



thanks for your comment, actually, i just worked a bit on the photoshop.


----------

